# Working at the hunt yard



## Ali_H (6 August 2007)

I want to start working on weekends and in the holidays, and was thinking of asking round the hunt yards.

I have a few contacts but was wondering if anybody knew of any friendly hunt yards in the hereford/worcester area.

Also advice on making a good first impression!! i hunt a couple of times a year.. so i am no expert and would never pretend to be.. do you think i would be able to cope? I have alot of experience but not specifcally within hunting

Ali x


----------



## Blairite (7 August 2007)

&lt;&lt;I want to start working on weekends and in the holidays, and was thinking of asking round the hunt yards&gt;&gt;

I wouldn't bother. The Hunting Fraternity are a dying breed. The Countryside Alliance will have taken most of the hunt yards over as office space by the end of the hunting season, due to a lack of money. 

&lt;&lt;I have a few contacts but was wondering if anybody knew of any friendly hunt yards in the hereford/worcester area&gt;&gt;

LOLOL! "Friendly" and "hunt yards" do not tend to go together. 

&lt;&lt;Also advice on making a good first impression!!&gt;&gt;

Wear a hunting pink. 

&lt;&lt;i hunt a couple of times a year.&gt;&gt;

They won't reject one of their own. 

&lt;&lt;so i am no expert and would never pretend to be.. do you think i would be able to cope?&gt;&gt;

No. Try something more worthwhile. 

&lt;&lt;I have alot of experience but not specifcally within hunting&gt;&gt;

LOLOLOLOL.

Regards

Lord_Blairite


----------



## Ali_H (7 August 2007)

Yer thanks Blairite, that has to be the most unhelpful bit of advice i have had in a long time..... Also hasnt Blair moved on... maybe you should too?


----------



## Sidesaddle (7 August 2007)

Also hasnt Blair moved on... maybe you should too?
		
Click to expand...

Blair is so last year darling.

Should you not be Lord Brownite by now?


----------



## Ali_H (7 August 2007)

Aha.. i think he should consider a name change!! but credit where credits due.. some of his comments are nearly as ridiculous as Blairs... maybe he also works in government!


----------



## Sidesaddle (7 August 2007)

I think I read somewhere that he does work FOR the government, rather than IN the government.  He is a pen pusher somewhere in a little dark office.


----------



## Ali_H (8 August 2007)

Ahhh, he must be venting his pent up anger on us..... may i suggest to him... a change of jobs and maybe a few kick boxing sessions vent anger and then yoga or pilates to calm him!


----------



## Tinkerbee (8 August 2007)

or a spot of hunting, clear the airways on a frosty morning *sniggers*


----------



## Ali_H (8 August 2007)

Yer... but does he actually ride?


----------



## Sidesaddle (8 August 2007)

I very much doubt if he knows one end of a horse from the other.


----------



## Ali_H (8 August 2007)

Well maybe he should take his Blairite back side to a stables and learn to ride before he comes in here all guns blazing!


----------



## Sidesaddle (8 August 2007)

LOL!  From what I have been told, he doesn't allow his lack of knowledge and experience stop him from pontificating about anything.  He appears simply to regurgitate cr@p from government leaftlets in the hopes that we will think he is knowledgeable and well informed.  LMAO!


----------



## Ali_H (9 August 2007)

Well i do believed people who are knowledgeable and well infomed have a blanced view... looking carefully at all angles! And giving sensitive and mature views on subjects.... i guess completely the opposite to him!


----------



## RunToEarth (14 August 2007)

Lord Blair you arseface- do you have to poke your dirty great fingers into every conversation in here, this is for us above your lot, mate.


----------



## Ali_H (14 August 2007)

Ooooh Rosie... funny how he hasnt come an stood up for himself........ maybe he has realised he hasnt got a leg to stand on!


----------

